# Buffy, Slayer of the Vampyres



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

Any other fans?







My obsession with this show is slightly... eccentric(?) I only watch the episodes guest starring Tom Lenk as Andrew. I'm absolutely nuts about him. I keep getting booted out of BtVS forums for going slightly crazy when anyone mentions him in a good or bad context.






I WANT HIM.


----------



## Folhester (Jun 25, 2018)

My waifu is Oz.
He's so chill and caring ♥
Willow doesn't deserve this cutie 

But yeah, I grew up watching Buffy and my SO made me watch the whole series again like last year 
I liked how the characters grew and matured over the seasons, but damn the latest ones were dark and depressing.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

Folhester said:


> My waifu is Oz.
> He's so chill and caring ♥
> Willow doesn't deserve this cutie
> 
> ...



OZ IS AWESOME!! You have exceptional taste. He is almost literally God.

(I often call Andrew my "waifu"... but he's like the polar opposite of Oz. Totally uncool and not chill, but I love the geeky little freak regardless.)

I grew up watching Buffy (and I loved it) but yes, it could be *bloody depressing.* I almost stopped watching when Buffy's mom died. Have you watched Angel? It could be pretty depressing too. Joss Whedon does love to torture us by making the characters we adore suffer horribly.


----------



## Folhester (Jun 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> OZ IS AWESOME!! You have exceptional taste. He is almost literally God.
> 
> (I often call Andrew my "waifu"... but he's like the polar opposite of Oz. Totally uncool and not chill, but I love the geeky little freak regardless.)
> 
> I grew up watching Buffy (and I loved it) but yes, it could be *bloody depressing.* I almost stopped watching when Buffy's mom died. Have you watched Angel? It could be pretty depressing too. Joss Whedon does love to torture us by making the characters we adore suffer horribly.


IKR, Oz is so precious ♥
And his actor Seth Green is a huge quirky nerd (just watch some of his series Robot Chicken...) so quite the man of my dreams haha

Concerning Andrew I guess I can't forgive the blood on his hands (most characters are morally gray but I liked Jonathan  ), even though he does have cute and funny moments when he joins the slayer squad 

Didn't watch Angel, I know I should (especially since Whedon literally tells you in some recaps to watch Angel to know what happened between 2 Buffy episodes), but I was spoiled some plots that didn't really convince me to watch it. BUT I KNOW I SHOULD.

To be honest I feel like watching anything from the Buffy universe compares to submitting to a long and painful agony while asking yourself 'why are you taking THIS decision?? Oh my god THE DRAMA' and keeping on watching the next episode xD


----------

